# ZeeBox Remote



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Despite feeling that it was probably for those that still felt the need to watch live TV, I thought I'd have a look.

As I thought; not for me.

However, I was surprised to discover that I could change channel from Android using it!

Anyone investigated this?

I really want TiVoWeb like access, but buying an iPad just for this is an overkill.

Some access was revoked at the software update - thanks VM! But it seems that there is a non-apple platform still allowed.

I am happy to pcap the traffic (once I've retrieved a hub from my work locker), but have no skill to write the necessary code (Android or html).


----------

